# The Latest Beavertail Strike



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Hope the show goes well and will be looking for those performance numbers with the 90. Maybe I will see you tomorrow after some backcountry kayaking over in two pines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

> I'm on my way up to Palmetto to pick up the first Strike rigged with a 90.  This boat hasn't even been run yet but we'll have it ready for tomorrow's Beavertail open house in Matlacha at the Olde Fish House Marina.  If you want to be one of the first to test drive it stop by starting at 12 noon.  I'll be hanging on to the boat here on Pine Island for at least a week so if you can't make it give me a call or shoot me an e-mail and I'll have the boat in the water anytime.  I'll post some photos later.



You have continued to Shill Beavertail in this section instead of the Commercial Section and now it's just plain BS! You are affiliated with Will and Elizabeth @ Beavertail and it makes Zero difference if you are being paid or not! 

All other Manufactures post in the Commercial Section and it's Complete BS that your not following suite.

IMO, your becoming Equal to the "Omni Heat Ad "!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry if I offended you Mr. Nutt, but I'm not "shilling" for Beavertail.  A shill is a disingenuous person and I have never hid my friendship with Will and Liz or my involvement with them as guide who is also a big fan of their boats.  I've stated here before and on another forum that I get zero compensation from Beavertail for anything I post anywhere.  I am featured on their website but so are several other guides who will say the same thing.  

I know that there is a big interest in their boats on this forum but Will and Liz are far too busy to come here and post about it themselves, something other company owners frequently have done.  They've never asked me to do this and I'm just happy to pass on information and my opinions to anyone interested, about any product I like.  

I doubt you'd be so upset if I were posting my opinions on Ankona Skiffs, which by the way I think are fantastic and even encouraged my neighbor to buy one for his son not long ago.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Actually Capt Gregg you are shilling for them as myself and Mel talk about our a bouts often as we are the owner and I've seen his rep ( Jon ) and sales rep from TX post in a professional way but the reason Will doesn't need to post anywhere is because your doing it for them everywhere...LOL
Your post is a spam for this section cause your a guide, who works with them, and your post you "started" was about them so yeah, your a shill bro. Good luck in your method but I've been on forums long before I was a builder and there's a right way and wrong way...this was wrong. Your more than a customer and your compensated in such way,shape, or form... 
Tight lines!
Kev


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

> Sorry if I offended you Mr. Nutt, but I'm not "shilling" for Beavertail.  A shill is a disingenuous person and I have never hid my friendship with Will and Liz or my involvement with them as guide who is also a big fan of their boats.  I've stated here before and on another forum that I get zero compensation from Beavertail for anything I post anywhere.  I am featured on their website but so are several other guides who will say the same thing.
> 
> I know that there is a big interest in their boats on this forum but Will and Liz are far too busy to come here and post about it themselves, something other company owners frequently have done.  They've never asked me to do this and I'm just happy to pass on information and my opinions to anyone interested, about any product I like.
> 
> I doubt you'd be so upset if I were posting my opinions on Ankona Skiffs, which by the way I think are fantastic and even encouraged my neighbor to buy one for his son not long ago.


If you had been a Member or Contributor to this forum Pre-Beavertail Fan Boy you would know I have posted Plenty of Topics on both the Good and Bad aspects of Ankona Skiffs from My personal experience. Since you brought it up it's safe to say you have no clue!

So, Will and Liz are too busy to post a thread about their New Skiff even though this Forum has has "Big Interest" as you have stated? I guess just insert You!

Funny that Mel of Ankona, Kevin of ECC, Chris of Skull Island, Tom of Mitzi, Pugar of Custom Gheenoe, Brad of IPB Etc............can and do find time to post and let us know what New things they are working on, but Beaver hasn't got the time or day! :


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!Just figured i would stop by again and check this place out. All you guys "SCHILL" your perspective brands at one time or another. I see moree ECC guides/owner/etc... posting on just about every forum. In every section about how their boats are better than Hells Bays (which is a complete joke IMO) or any other inshore brand on the market. Give it a rest. Let the dude talk about his boat. Go test drive them and buy the best for you. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black???? Ive seen the owner of ECC get in an arguement on every boating section on every forum in Fla etc.... GO FISH!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

8 posts and you type like somebody I've seen before. classic. must be easy hiding behind a screen name huh?
I've said my .02 and I'm done on this.

i do fish and tight lines.
kevin


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Sorry if I offended you Mr. Nutt, but I'm not "shilling" for Beavertail.  A shill is a disingenuous person and I have never hid my friendship with Will and Liz or my involvement with them as guide who is also a big fan of their boats.  I've stated here before and on another forum that I get zero compensation from Beavertail for anything I post anywhere.  I am featured on their website but so are several other guides who will say the same thing.
> >
> > I know that there is a big interest in their boats on this forum but Will and Liz are far too busy to come here and post about it themselves, something other company owners frequently have done.  They've never asked me to do this and I'm just happy to pass on information and my opinions to anyone interested, about any product I like.
> >
> ...


I agree with Brazil on the fact that he is about the only one on this forum who owns and some who do not that talks about the limits of his Ankona.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

> HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!Just figured i would stop by again and check this place out. All you guys "SCHILL" your perspective brands at one time or another. I see moree ECC guides/owner/etc... posting on just about every forum. In every section about how their boats are better than Hells Bays (which is a complete joke IMO) or any other inshore brand on the market. Give it a rest. Let the dude talk about his boat. Go test drive them and buy the best for you. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black???? Ive seen the owner of ECC get in an arguement on every boating section on every forum in Fla etc.... GO FISH!


I agree with duckboat here. 
East Cape, a post count is not an indication of either IQ or savvy; in some cases I am beginning to think to think there is in fact an inverse relationship. Read into that what you will.

It's human nature for us to to think that the boat or related product which we shelled out our hard-earned money for is absolutely the best thing going. Fine. There are also other contributors on here aside from Capt. Gregg who have more than a casual relationship with a manufacturer. That's fine with me as well. A Dragonfly Classic is on my wish list and the Strike is a similar-looking boat; I for one would like to hear more about it

I stand corrected if I am wrong, but it seems to me that not long ago there was a topic on this section concerning a similar event that Ankona held with no negative comments on shilling. Oh yea, here's a beaut in the Bragging Section, not in the Commercial Section:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1341180039/0
Don't get me wrong, Ankona are great boats and Mel and crew with whom I have Talked to are fine people, but c'mon let's be fair here.

By the way Mr. Nutt, your vitriol is tiresome and to aim it toward Capt. Gregg in this instance is in my opinion is both unwarranted and a bit suspect. I have witnessed you raving about a product one week and then trashing it the next only when the manufacturer asked you to actually pay for it. Your comment does not befit the Ankona Nation.

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I own a BT3. I think it's an incredible boat. So good, I'd like others to find out how good it is too. At least this greg guy is honest is his approach not an "I'm your buddy" friendship bait and hook technique displayed by some on here.

I'd invite anyone who wants an opportunity to try one by visiting their Matlacha event.  The guy you're critiquing is upfront about his enthusiasm for a great fishing machine. 

I've only met the owners of Aeon a couple times and they are good business people with some great boats. 

If you build a better product, they will come. I'd like to see their new strike for that reason alone and I'm not in the market. 

fltsfshr


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Before this thread gets out of hand, remember there is a way to address concerns about posts. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1354744738

This thread will stay as is where is.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a freakin forum. Post what ever. Nothing here will change the world much. Don't like what some post then scroll past them. Bunch of kids killed yesterday and someone worries about what is posted where on a boating forum.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

X1000


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Capt. Gregg, I hope to make it out and take a look today. The days plans are still a little fluid. How long are you going to be there?

Swamp


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Hardly ever come here, but saw something interesting for a change. :-/ :-/

Captn,

Might I suggest you take pics and post in the "bragging section" for which you have every right?  

Then you might post in the "commercial" any appearances, thus removing the crosshairs. 

But WTF do I know, I only have 8 posts.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't wait to see the numbers for the Strike with a 90. I've talked to Liz and she's been nothing but helpful. Keep posting what you see fit. I think there are bigger things to worry about than where a thread is posted.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Gregg. I came real close to buying your BT2 when you upgraded to your BT3. Please don't let some of the uninformed or misinformed deter you from posting about your passion for Beavertail. I check your web page on a daily basis as we fish the same areas in Matlatcha and truly enjoy your share the knowledge attitude about our sport and our area. If the people who made the attacking posts knew how much you do for the sport of fishing that not only benefits us readers but also their products as well, they would have never considered typing negative comments. Thanks for all you do and I'll see you on the water.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> Hey Gregg. I came real close to buying your BT2 when you upgraded to your BT3. Please don't let some of the uninformed or misinformed deter you from posting about your passion for Beavertail. I check your web page on a daily basis as we fish the same areas in Matlatcha and truly enjoy your share the knowledge attitude about our sport and our area. If the people who made the attacking posts knew how much you do for the sport of fishing that not only benefits us readers but also their products as well, they would have never considered typing negative comments. Thanks for all you do and I'll see you on the water.


X2 except for the part about when he was selling his B2


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Blah... blah... blah... blah... blah.

Thanks for the entertainment guys. Brought some much needed levity to the "real" difficulties of life. Life seems to be so much more enjoyable when we stop majoring on the minors. 

For a 6th post, you got to admit, that's pretty insightful.

Sorry to poke fun, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

Hey I only have 11. Good for us our ability to catch fish isn't judged by our number of posts. Same goes for building boats. 

So I'm wondering, did anyone go check out their new boat? 

fltsfshr


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone and it was great meeting some of you at the Fish House yesterday. The Strike got a lot of great feedback and running it with the 90 is really impressive. The boat doesn't have a gps right now but we ran it alongside my F70 powered BT3 which cruises at 29mph and the Strike left it in the dust. The hole shot with its current 4 blade prop is unbelievable. It pops up out of the water like a Harrier jet. I'm heading out right now to fish it at the bottom of the tide and I'll have the boat all week in case anyone else wants a ride. I'll have some hard numbers as far as top speed and draft, along with a few videos in the next few days. Here's some photos for now.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Good looking boat.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoy your posts captain ,some peoples conduct and respect is getting really out of hand. I Also met Liz and Will in down the keys and feel there super people they were eating with Stu Apt.I do not Know Stu personally but do know personally his brother and nephew who I have worked with for years before he moved to St Aug to work at family Gun shop.These are some of the finest honest people i have ever known.I can assure you that no matter how much money was involved if Liz and Will werent of the highest integrity Stu would not be associated with them.Further more you have this Brazilian hat dancer criticizing someone about etiquette when he is the worst offender since I have been on here.What is rely sad is you have the owner of a major boat co.that has been around criticizing another builder who is relatively new to the industry .I have the highest respect for all the boat builders ,manufacturers mentioned on this form you should have kept your comments to yourself,very very unprofessional .I apologize to every one else. Keep posting captain:


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gregg,
This is unbelievable, but so is your boat. Beautiful.
Please do not lower yourself to other peoples standards.

Post away.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Capt. Gregg it was a pleasure to meet you this weekend.  Thank you for the boat ride despite your hungry grumbling stomach.  The Strike made a good impression on me. That ETEC 90 really makes it scoot and i agree a 60 would be plenty.  The hull was very dry when going over a few boat wakes, especially for what it is.  It felt comfortable, responsive, and light.  While not a crusher of kidneys, it is a poling skiff so a prolonged run in chop will likely remind me that I have a back.  Again it _is_ a poling skiff not a heavy bay boat so I would not expect different.  It was calm and smooth out so I do not know how quiet the hull is in nasty conditions, but I did not hear one slap so presumably it is a quiet hull.  While I did not push it around with the pole, The Capt. did not grunt once when he pushed it and it only took a single pole set to spin the boat.  I also did not see anything that would make me think it was noisy.  This one looked to be rigged simply (what I like personally) and did not have a bunch of useless "stuff" on it.  Storage up front was not massive with the fuel tank tucked up there but there was enough room for four PFDs and still be able to stuff an anchor, lines and a reasonable tackle bag in there.  I did not look at the storage in the back so I can't comment on it but it should be adequate at a minimum.

If you are looking for a poling skiff it's worth taking a look at.

Swamp


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Will Leslie came down to pick up the Strike last night so he could demo it for some east coast guides.  I was sad to see her go.  I got a good feel for that boat with the 90 and the top speed we saw with the 4 blade prop was 42mph.  With the right 3 blade you could easily do much better.  

The draft was a measured 7 inches with two anglers, one on the bow and one on the platform.  This boat also had an Atlas jackplate so it was carrying around 350 lbs on its stern.  Hang a Yammie F70 back there with no plate and you might lose an inch of draft.  

Yes, the Strike is tippier than my BT3 but I expected that with a 10 inch narrower beam.  It definitely poles a little easier and spins like a top, even quicker than my old sponson hulled B2.  

It was dead calm here all week so I never got to run her and shoot any videos in some serious Charlotte Harbor chop.  That'll have to wait until next week when I hopefully get her back and possibly with a different motor.  Here's some more photos in the meantime.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow 42 is moving pretty good!!! is that with 2 anglers and gear??? I'm really liking the BT3 as well.. Keep the posts coming, it looks great!!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, that's with two anglers, myself and Will Leslie, who is a very big guy.  Also, the 4 blade prop we had was only giving me 5000 rpms at full throttle.  There is definitely more speed in this boat with 90hp.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I felt the 4 blade over propped mine and topped me out too quickly. I could only pull 32mph with a 4 blade. Will switched it out to a 3 blade and I now get 37. The hole shot hasn't changed, if anything I like the 3 blade hole shot better.


fltsfshr


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Actually Capt Gregg you are shilling for them as myself and Mel talk about our a bouts often as we are the owner and I've seen his rep ( Jon ) and sales rep from TX post in a professional way but the reason Will doesn't need to post anywhere is because your doing it for them everywhere...LOL
> Your post is a spam for this section cause your a guide, who works with them, and your post you "started" was about them so yeah, your a shill bro. Good luck in your method but I've been on forums long before I was a builder and there's a right way and wrong way...this was wrong. Your more than a customer and your compensated in such way,shape, or form...
> Tight lines!
> Kev


Kevin, 
You add comments on everybody's post even if it isn't about an East Cape. We have to deal with all your useless comments and adding your "knowledge" about boats. It's pretty annoying but we all put up with it. You must feel intimidated by this skiff or you wouldn't have posted such a tacky comment.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Will and Liz will have a new Strike 60 at this weekend's FS Expo in N. Ft. Myers. If enough of you stop by they might be persuaded to leave it behind with me for test drives next week (hint, hint.) They'll have a new Aeon 20 there, too. Got to run into a handful of forum members at last years show so I'm looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I can bench more than all of you and my boat cost under 10. 

oh and that Strike is a bad ass boat. 

  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

We'll be up there Saturday morning. My cast net has given up the ghost. Time for a new one and maybe a couple rods if I can find some I like.

I stripped all the weights off my old net before I melted it. They seem a lot heavier in a can.


fltsfshr


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> We'll be up there Saturday morning. My cast net has given up the ghost. Time for a new one and maybe a couple rods if I can find some I like.
> 
> I stripped all the weights off my old net before I melted it. They seem a lot heavier in a can.
> 
> ...


ahhh good idea!!!! I've never heard of that, but will definitely use it


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

Yea it's a safe way to dispose of them, we have a lot of birds that feed at the landfill. Nets are made to catch things.

fltsfshr


----------

